# LFV Saarland e.V.: Präsi Becker zurückgetreten



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April 2015
*Fischerverbandes Saar: Präsi Becker zurückgetreten​*
http://goo.gl/YeYITx 

Am 03. 03. 2015 ist der Präsident des Fischereiverbandes Saarland, Werner Becker, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen zurückgetreten.

Wir wünschen gute Besserung.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Stoni-Killer (10. März 2015)

*AW: LFV Saarland e.V.: Präsi Becker zurückgetreten*


 Na 78 Jahre Alt/Jung, da kann es schon sein, dass man Gesundheitlich nicht mehr ganz so stark in Verbandsarbeit investieren kann!:g|uhoh:

 S-K


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2015)

*AW: LFV Saarland e.V.: Präsi Becker zurückgetreten*

Auch wenn er hier nicht mitliest: Von mir ebenfalls die besten Genesungswünsche.

Die Entscheidung kommt überraschend. Noch Ende Januar hatte ich Gelegenheit, ihn zu treffen. 

In seine Amtszeit fällt die Umwandlung des saarländischen Verbandes in eine Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts. Das ist von vielen Länderkollegen lange Zeit nicht anerkannt worden. Es bedeutet aber eine viel stärkere Autonomie der organisierten Anglerschaft, die in vielen fischereilichen Belangen Behördenstatus erhalten hat.
Man mag das Modell nicht für optimal halten, aber das ist das Modell "e.V." ja bekanntlich auch nicht. Aus meiner Sicht bietet es interessante Vorzüge, allerdings setzt es auch eine gewisse Leistungsfähigkeit des Verbandes voraus, die man im Saarland unter Werner Becker offenkundig besitzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2015)

*AW: LFV Saarland e.V.: Präsi Becker zurückgetreten*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> In seine Amtszeit fällt die Umwandlung des saarländischen Verbandes in eine Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts. Das ist von vielen Länderkollegen lange Zeit nicht anerkannt worden. Es bedeutet aber eine viel stärkere Autonomie der organisierten Anglerschaft, die in vielen fischereilichen Belangen Behördenstatus erhalten hat.



Wie war das noch - entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt?

Naja, als K.ö.R. haben sie aber auch den Wunsch der Politik nach Nachtangelverbot umzusetzen -  hat also viel gebracht, wenns da nicht wie in B-W in der Verordnung steht, sondern das verbandsseitig durchgesetzt werden muss.

Die haben nicht nur kurze Wege in die Politik, sondern hängen damit auch an deren kurzen Leine..

Ob ein verbandsseitiges Nachtangelverbot wie im Saarland, das wg. K.ö.R. für alle gilt, oder eines in der Verordnung wie in B-W nun "besser" für Angler ist, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen, das können die organisierten Angelfischer sicher besser.

Ich bin nun gespannt, ob er sein neues Amt als Vizepräsi im DFV seit Anfang des Jahres weiter wahrnehmen wird - von einer Kündigung dort ist mir nix bekannt (aber da ist ja auch noch Mohnert dabei - so what?? ;-)))


----------

